# Logo Entwicklung



## Funball (11. Juli 2004)

Moin Moin

Bin gerade dabei ein Logo für eine Schlosserei zu gestalten . Bin schon recht weit mit dem Logo aber immer noch nicht zufrieden .
Die Flex habe ich in Freehand gebastelt . Aber irgendwie gefällt mir das Arrangement der einzelnen Teile noch nicht .
Was sagt ihr dazu ?

LOGO 

MfG Funball


----------



## zeroPO (11. Juli 2004)

Also ich finde, es sieht ein bisschen "zu" rundlich aus.
Es sieht halt schon wieder *zu* unnatürlich aus.

Aber, das is ja nur Interpretation von einem kiddie^^ 

Pax Vobiscum

zero

by the way: My first Post! Auf auf zu neuen Erfahrungen
by the realy way: Also die grosse Schrift haste super ausgewählt! Bei der Unteren:  wie schon weiter unten erwähnt


----------



## Mamphil (11. Juli 2004)

Hi!

Kannst du nicht irgendeinen Gag einbauen? 

Zum Beispiel, dass die Flex den Schriftzug zersägt, oder den Schriftzug zurechtschleift und Funken sprühen? Oder einfach nur eine Trennlinie zwischen Name und "Unter-Titel" flext?

Hast du mal probiert, ein Typenschild auf die (vergrößerte) Flex zu bringen und evtl. auch den Text auf der Scheibe zu positionieren?

Mamphil


----------



## tool (11. Juli 2004)

Da das ja auch wahrscheinlich in klein auf Visitenkarten etc. funktionieren soll würde ich die Flex ohne Verläufe, also einfacher, darstellen und eher auf Konturen bauen.

P.S. Ich glaube, die untere Schrift ist, wenn sie kleiner ist gar nicht mehr lesbar.


----------



## Pardon_Me (12. Juli 2004)

Ich finde das könnte man überhaupüt einfcher machen...du könntest zB versuchen, die Flex nur schamtisch in 2D darzustellen...also gar nicht extrem detailgetreu sondern nur ganz einfach...

Is halt nur so eine Idee, aber wie gesagt, ich würde das ganze schlichter machen (kein 3D)...


----------



## dadiscobeat (12. Juli 2004)

Kann ich nur bestätigen ! Weniger ist mehr und bei einem Logo sollten sowieso nicht mehr als 2-3 Farben verwendet werden. 
Bekannte und große Firmen haben auch nur "simple" Logo´s.
Frag mal ein kleines Kind ob es das Logo von McKotz malen kann ?
Simple, aber effektiv ... Ich denk nicht, dass jeder deinen Entwurf nachzeichnen könnte, auch wenn er es jeden Tag fünfmal sehen würde.

Würd ich mir also bissl Gedanken machen ...


----------



## Funball (13. Juli 2004)

Erst einmal  vielen Dank für eure Komentare .
Also mir ist schon mehr oder weniger klar ,das das Logo so schlicht wie möglich sein sollte . 

Die Frage stellt sich ,kann man noch erkennen das es eine Flex ist wenn es ohne Veräufe gemacht ist also nur die Umrisse.  Ich finde es ist sehr schwer den Text  mit der Flex zu verbinden, da die Flex eben so eine komplizierte Form hat .

Das mit den Funken hab ich mir auch schon überlegt ist aber grafisch und ganz schlicht schwer darzu stellen. Ich hatte mir ein paar Logos angeschaut und weiss jetzt auch nicht wirklich ob man die nur fürs Web nutzen kann oder ob die für eine richtige Firma gedacht sind weil sie sehr viele Details und Farben enthalten . Hier könnt ihr ja mal schauen ----->>>Logos <<<------


----------



## Mamphil (13. Juli 2004)

Ist es wirklich so schwierig, eine Flex nur mit Umrissen darzustellen?

Mamphil


----------



## Funball (13. Juli 2004)

jo danke für deine Anregung @Mamphil


----------



## ShadowMan (13. Juli 2004)

Hey das schaut doch mal gut aus.

Aber zu den Logos auf der Seite:
Kann mir leider nicht vorstellen das sowas auf ne Visitenkarte gedruckt wird oder auf Rechnungen. Dafür sinds viel zu viele Details und zum Thema "McKotz": Wer könnte dir eines dieser Logos einfach so nachzeichnen und sich das merken? *gg*

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## josDesign (14. Juli 2004)

Also ich finde das der erste Entwurf mit dem 3D-Logo mit Verlauf gar nicht so schlecht ist.

Man sieht immer mehr Schlossereien bzw. Spenglereien mit 3D-Logos. Dadurch wirkt die Firma moderner.

LieGrü
jos


----------



## Coranor (14. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ShadowMan _
> *Hey das schaut doch mal gut aus.
> 
> Aber zu den Logos auf der Seite:
> ...



Also ich habe hier in England schon ganz andere Sachen bzw. Logos auf Visitenkarten/Rechnungen gesehen, teilweise ziemlich detailreich und mit relativ vielen Farben, wo ich mir so vorher auch nicht hätte auf Visitenkarten/Rechnungen vorstellen können.
Bei den Logos hinter dem Link sind höchsten 1 bis 2 pro Seite nicht für sowas erstellt.


----------



## zeroPO (14. Juli 2004)

Also, beim Vorschlag von Mamphil:

der Schlosserei-...-Schriftzug, sollte nicht so in das Bild hineingebracht werde, sondern eher irgendwo waagrecht stehen, denke ich.

Pax Vobiscum

zero


----------



## thoru (14. Juli 2004)

Hallo Funball.....

vielleicht magst du dir noch etwas einfacheres überlegen. Denn wenn ich an eine Schlosserei denke
ist eine Flex nicht gerad das ersten was mir dazu in den Sinn kommt.
Meiner einer denkt dabei eher an Hammer, Amboss und/oder Bügelsäge. Das mag auf den ersten Blick
nicht so modern erscheinen, wird aber, denke ich, von vielen am ehesten mit einer Schlosserei in Verbindung gebracht.
Eine Flex die den Schriftzug zerschneidet und dazu noch funkensprühend mit Flash anmimiert im Web....
sieht mit Sicherehit oberscharf aus. 
Doch sollte das  als Folie auf meine Fahrzeuge wird mich wohl ein leichter Würgereiz überkommen wenn mir der Folienonkel 
sagt was mich diese Geschichte dann kosten wird.
Ich denke das bei solchen Sachen man eines im Auge behalten sollte: Soviel wie nötig, so einfach wie möglich.


cu
thoru


----------



## BuzzT (14. Juli 2004)

Naja hab auch mal schnell ein Logo gemacht. Einfach und unkompliziert.

zum Logo 

MfG
BuzzT


----------



## ShadowMan (14. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Coranor _
> *Also ich habe hier in England schon ganz andere Sachen bzw. Logos auf Visitenkarten/Rechnungen gesehen, teilweise ziemlich detailreich und mit relativ vielen Farben, wo ich mir so vorher auch nicht hätte auf Visitenkarten/Rechnungen vorstellen können.*



Jaaaaaaa, die Engländer...  

Klar, du kannst auch alles auf Visitenkarten machen, nur ob sich dann jemand das Logo merken kann ist ne andere Sache oder was denkst du?!
Ich find Logos am Besten, die irgendwas mit den Anfangsbuchstaben der Firma usw. zu tun haben, da man sich diese dann leichter merken kann.
Könnt es ja an euch selbst mal ausprobieren was ihr euch merken könnt und was nicht.

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## Coranor (14. Juli 2004)

Sorry for OT:

Hast ja Recht, Shadow. Eines was ich ganz besonders mies finde, hab ich mal angehängt, und meine Frau arbeitet da auch noch :-( 

Bin mir sicher da kommt niemand drauf, was da dahinter steckt, wer's wissen will => pm an mich


----------



## josDesign (15. Juli 2004)

@BuzzT: So schlecht schaut dein Logo auch nicht aus! Der Hammer könnte noch ein wenig mehr rausstechen, aber das wars auch schon!


----------



## Funball (16. Juli 2004)

Ich glaube ich werd das ganze nochmal mit einer Mutter versuchen ich denkt mal das bekommt man ganz gut hin nur als Linien ohne Verläufe. 

@thoru  Dann muss sich der Folienonkel eben mal ein bisschen Mühe geben heut zu Tage steigen die Ansprüche eben .

Thx nochmal für alle Comments


----------



## thoru (16. Juli 2004)

...ich denke wenn du den richtigen Folienmenschen an
der Hand hast wird sich mit Sicherheit Mühe geben,
bestimmt die gleiche mit der er auch seine Rechnung
schreibt die dein Kunde dann bezahlen darf.

Meistens steigt ja mit den Ansprüchen auch die 
Summe die man investieren muss um selbige zu 
befriedigen.


cu
thoru


----------

